# Nevermind!



## Horsiezz (Apr 3, 2010)

No Longer For Sale.


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 3, 2010)

visit link to see picture BTW


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 4, 2010)

wow- she's gorgeous!


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 5, 2010)

Good thing that you have "obo"  because the hardest thing to sell right now is ANY bad manners.  Why can't *YOU* fix her bucking problem?  You'll get more money for her...

BTW, I paid $500 for a 16'2hh, 13 year old SB in February.  And, I paid $1,250.00 for a grade 15'2hh QH (dam was QH--not papered) who was broken by a local rescue, handled by numerous people for one year, trail-ridden, friendly, easy to handle/ride 4 year old.  (The 4 year old is the better behaved horse.)  I am 52 and have HAD  IT with _any_ horses that are considering bucking me off.  I have an awesome mare whose manners are impeccable, both on the ground and under saddle--only owned 5 mares in 25 years, and only 2 were commendable, and I'm considering breeding HER because I'll be able to handle the foal.  

Fix the problem, or dump her cheap.  We all know what "needs work" or "needs someone to ride her" means--a possible emergency room trip--and I've BEEN THERE.


----------



## TheMiniaturePony (Apr 5, 2010)

Breaking the buck is an easy thing to do. I fixed that exact same problem for someone in two days. Then again, it was an older horse and a gelding. Mares are notorious for being...mare-ish.

I live in So. IL and might be interested in her. Where do you live in Ohio? You can PM me back if you so choose. 

Thanks


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 6, 2010)

ducks4you said:
			
		

> Good thing that you have "obo"  because the hardest thing to sell right now is ANY bad manners.  Why can't *YOU* fix her bucking problem?  You'll get more money for her...
> 
> BTW, I paid $500 for a 16'2hh, 13 year old SB in February.  And, I paid $1,250.00 for a grade 15'2hh QH (dam was QH--not papered) who was broken by a local rescue, handled by numerous people for one year, trail-ridden, friendly, easy to handle/ride 4 year old.  (The 4 year old is the better behaved horse.)  I am 52 and have HAD  IT with _any_ horses that are considering bucking me off.  I have an awesome mare whose manners are impeccable, both on the ground and under saddle--only owned 5 mares in 25 years, and only 2 were commendable, and I'm considering breeding HER because I'll be able to handle the foal.
> 
> Fix the problem, or dump her cheap.  We all know what "needs work" or "needs someone to ride her" means--a possible emergency room trip--and I've BEEN THERE.


I saw worst horses going for $2,500 and more and I can't fix that problem! I am listing this for my mom! And she is also your age,and has alot of experience with horses(since she was 6) and she says she is too old to be getting thrown. I had alot of people interested in her,and they didnt care about the bucking problem. All horses have their quirks. But these people just lived too far away. 

I know how the horse market is. So does my mom. C'mon I saw a 3 yr old QH mare sell for $9,000,with little to no experience at all!  Theres people out there willing to pay that much,and have the time to work with her. And actually $1000 is cheap for a horse. 

And riding horses is dangerous everytime you throw your butt into that saddle. Regardless of the horse.  WE have been trying to fix the problem for 2 years. Sometimes she has her good days,and doesnt buck,sometimes she doesnt and will buck,buck,buck! Thats just her personality. 

We were going to keep her,but she has to go because we cannot be boarding 5 horses,and my mom has already replaced her with a mare she is more comfortable with.  But thanks for your concern.


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 6, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> wow- she's gorgeous!


Haha,thank you I know!


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 6, 2010)

TheMiniaturePony said:
			
		

> Breaking the buck is an easy thing to do. I fixed that exact same problem for someone in two days. Then again, it was an older horse and a gelding. Mares are notorious for being...mare-ish.
> 
> I live in So. IL and might be interested in her. Where do you live in Ohio? You can PM me back if you so choose.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your interest. I PMed you with some details.


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry,  If your mom thinks _she'll _be thrown, then you DEFINITELY need to cut your losses and get what you can for this mare.  Shame that with THAT experience, your mare is now not safe anymore.  
*BUCKING is not a personality trait.*  ONLY the occasional "happy bucks", those mild jumps that performed obviously because your horse is loving his activity, are acceptable, but they only do it when they're fresh, and NOT every day, and are somewhat predicatable, but never enough to unseat the rider.  (These are like when your horse shakes all over while under saddle--certainly excusable, but you might fall off if the horse is big. )  I have owned about 25 horses in that many years and my good horses NEVER BUCKED.  I can even excuse the gelding that bucked me 10 feet in the air and broke my arm, because I hadn't adequately trained him to my hobby, and he threw me after the cannon a few feet away, went off--can YOUR horse stand still next to a cannon explosion?  Another gelding I know put an acquaintance of mine in the hospital last Fall.  _He_ wasn't happy that they were taking photos, so he reared up and fell over sideways on her leg.  I *hate* accidents with horses that can be prevented. 

I sold a TB to the meat market because, though he was beautiful, he had dangerous habits that I couldn't fix after 8 years of ownership and numerous hours under saddle and handling.  I could have sold him to some (1st time horse-owner taking lessons) horse-crazy girl who wanted a big (16'2hh) pretty hunter. I even would have made some money, because I got him free. (VERY long story.)  I decided that I couldn't live with myself if someone had gotten hurt by him. When he slipped on the ice and threw his back out, he was gone, and went to feed someone's dog. It could cost in the $thousands if a horse *really hurts you*, and that assumes that your injuries are not debilitating--that is you do not become handicapped by the experience.

I _hope_ that maybe, Horsiezz will buy and retrain your mare.  Once these horses behave as if you cannot ride them, I often wonder if you can EVER get that thought out of their heads.  JUST MHO, and *my LAST post on this thread.*


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 6, 2010)

UPDATE:

This past Sunday we  took about a 4 hour trail ride at Saltfork State Park,with about 6 other people. Halley did some cantering and did NOT buck. Just one of those days I guess. I have some pictures,if your interested. On one of  the trails at Saltfork it takes you right up to the Saltfork Lake. We went through water,and she did fine. The Saltfork trails have rocky steep slopes,deep mud,fallen trees,and small creeks to go through. She did fine! 

Message me if you are interested in pics,I have a few of her on the trail and on the beach and in the water of the lake. I will post if interested.


----------



## Pardenx3 (Apr 7, 2010)

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> This past Sunday we  took about a 4 hour trail ride at Saltfork State Park,with about 6 other people. Halley did some cantering and did NOT buck. Just one of those days I guess. I have some pictures,if your interested. On one of  the trails at Saltfork it takes you right up to the Saltfork Lake. We went through water,and she did fine. The Saltfork trails have rocky steep slopes,deep mud,fallen trees,and small creeks to go through. She did fine!
> 
> Message me if you are interested in pics,I have a few of her on the trail and on the beach and in the water of the lake. I will post if interested.


I'm glad she is doing better for you. Maybe its just the mare in her since it isn't all the time. I quit fooling with mares years ago when I got into draft horses. I don't like the idea of 2000lbs of "mareish"!


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 7, 2010)

Pardenx3 said:
			
		

> Horsiezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we have 3 mares,and 1 gelding. 2 of our mares never act like that,and 1 of them is in heat right now and I just got done riding her bareback! she doesnt act stupid like that at all. But Halley can get like that sometimes...
But drafts,you dont want to take that risk. Always go with geldings.  lol


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 7, 2010)

UPDATE:

Okay..well this is really compicated! 
I don't think we are selling Halley nor taking her to the Auction either. 
Today we found out my mom's new riding mare has a bad stifle injury(topic under disease category). So she will be down for a while,and she JUST got her a month ago.  So...my mom is debating on keeping her or not,because she won't have a riding horse. :/ We are still thinking about this,so bear with us! Its a hard decision...


----------



## mully (Apr 8, 2010)

Keep her !!! Your mom will have more time to ride her and fix the problem... you will be happy you did !!


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 8, 2010)

mully said:
			
		

> Keep her !!! Your mom will have more time to ride her and fix the problem... you will be happy you did !!


Then after we fix the "problem" another one will arise...the board. We are paying board for 5 horses. About $700 a month. Lets just hope someone will want to lease her out after the bucking problem is solved. If we CAN fix it that is. :/


----------

